# Free Mini Rex



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I wrote to the current owner and he said that if I've never had a rabbit before it's probably not a good fit for me.

I hope bunny find a a good new human!

Current owner is beginning a new home-based food business and cannot keep bunny due to health code.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/pet/3268145696.html


----------

